# برنامج Techstream و وصلة ELM327



## qqqwww111 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

انا قمت بتثبت برنامج Techstream وبعد ذالك قمت بتشغيل البرنامج بس البرنامج ما راضي يتعرف على الوصلة رغم ان الوصلة شغالة على البرامج ScanTool و ScanXL و ScanMaster

نوع الوصلة هي ELM327


----------



## ابو ربحي (20 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم المشكلة قد تكون بان الوصلة تحتاج الى برنامج تعريف غير برنامج الفحص .. بعض برامج الفحص لا تعمل الا اذا تم تعريف الوصلة حيث يكون لها برنامج تعريف خاص بها .. راجع الجهة الي اشتريت منها الوصلة ممكن يفيدوك في الموضوع

والله اعلم


----------



## سعد بن العدوية (2 فبراير 2013)

أخي يجب تعريف الجهاز حتى يتعرف عليه البرنامج .


----------



## ramicy (14 ديسمبر 2014)

أرجو من الأخوة من له خبرة المساعدة :
هل أستطيع استخدام وصلة usb elm 327 obd2 مع بعض الوصلات adapters للتحويل لل obd2 16 pin female لفحص السيارات القديمة مثل الأوبل والمرسيدس وغيرها من السيارات


----------



## salhi01 (6 يناير 2015)

non tu pe pas et l elm 327 ne fonctionne plus avec techtrem


----------



## مصطفي سليمان الزوي (10 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم اخي انتا بحاجه الي وصله mini-vic j2534


----------



## مصطفي سليمان الزوي (27 سبتمبر 2015)

نعم ياصديقي انتا بحاجه الي وصله نوع mini vic


----------



## فرغلي (10 سبتمبر 2016)

برنامج Techstream لا يعمل مع وصلة ELM327 ... بل يجب عليك شراء وصلة خاصة تسمى 

http://www.ebay.com/bhp/mini-vci-toyota


----------



## كمال_حامد (19 أكتوبر 2016)

ربما تحتاج الي تعريف الوصلة و .net framwark


----------

